# Cobia rod



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Going to start trying hard this year to get my first pier cobia. What are you guys using in terms of jig rods? I've got a 7500ss on a 12ft breakwater right now that I've been using, but that's a good bit to be swinging around


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats overkill in my opinion. 
I use a 7' Ande MH with a Battle 5000 and 40lb Power Pro braid.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

12' rod for jigging Cobia on the pier ,like 350 said overkill for sure, I've got the same rig he has and all the others on the pier are set up about the same.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Alright thanks guys, just realized I posted this in the wrong place


----------

